# Govt funding courses



## Roshani (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I have heard about some free courses offering from Ausi immigration centre for various VISA categories (For ex: They have offered H&R tax course for 475 category on FOC).

I'm came under 475 category (Temporay VISA), so pls let me know how to get that info or from where I can get those.

KIT


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I think you mean 510 hours of free English courses? If so, you should contact Department of Education and Training or TAFE in regards to it. I am not sure if you are eligible for them on this visa though but their admins will be able to determine.


----------



## Roshani (Aug 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your prompt reply.OK I will check that too.


----------

